#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Палийский канон на кириллице

## Ассаджи

Светлой памяти Сатьи Нараяна Гоенки -

мы с друзьями по Буддийскому Просветительскому Содружеству недавно сделали вариант издания Чхаттха Сангаяна на русской кириллице.
Чтобы использовать его, нужно в установленной программе заменить файл СST.dll, и файл tipitaka-cyrl.xsl в папке Xsl.
Для наилучшего качества отображения нужно установить шрифт Charis SIL.
В меню программы вверху справа выбрать кириллицу.

В этом варианте есть мелкие недостатки, мы собираемся их доработать в сотрудничестве с Институтом Исследования Випассаны.

На данный момент этот вариант вписывается в указанные на сайте Института авторские права:

Permission is granted to anyone to use this software for any purpose, including commercial applications, and to alter it and redistribute it freely, subject to the following restrictions:

1. The origin of this software must not be misrepresented; you must not claim that you wrote the original software.
   If you use this software in a product, an acknowledgment in the product documentation would be appreciated but is not required.
2. Altered versions must be plainly marked as such, and must not be misrepresented as being the original software.

----------

Ittosai (01.10.2013), Thaitali (30.09.2013), Гошка (28.09.2015), Мингалаба (26.10.2013)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Чтоб не создавать новой темы спрошу здесь:

Где в издания Chattha Sangayana Tipitaka 4.0 находится  -  Sīgāla (Sigālovāda) Sutta ?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Чтоб не создавать новой темы спрошу здесь:
> 
> Где в издания Chattha Sangayana Tipitaka 4.0 находится  -  Sīgāla (Sigālovāda) Sutta ?


Tipiṭaka (Mūla) / Sutta Piṭaka / Dīgha Nikāya / Pāthikavaggapāḷi ---> 8. Siṅgālasuttaṃ

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Tipiṭaka (Mūla) / Sutta Piṭaka / Dīgha Nikāya / Pāthikavaggapāḷi ---> 8. Siṅgālasuttaṃ


Большое Спасибо !

----------


## Ассаджи

Мы также добавили возможность читать палийский текст на кириллице в переводы некоторых сутт Самьютта Никаи:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.056.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.082.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.059.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.045.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.095.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35.026.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35.028.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35.147.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35.148.kual.html
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn35.149.kual.html

При этом используется автоматическая подгрузка шрифта Charis SIL.

Еще подходят:
- Andika
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...item_id=Andika
- Gentium Plus 
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...tium_Technical
http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...ntium_download
- IndUni-C
http://bombay.indology.info/software/fonts/induni/
- OldStandard
http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Old-Standard-TT

----------

Ануруддха (29.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2015), Говинда (29.09.2015), Гошка (30.09.2015), Дубинин (29.09.2015), Юй Кан (29.09.2015)

----------

